# Help!



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

My betta is building his bubble nest, yet there is no female to fulfill the nest w/ eggs. eeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! what should I do????!!!!????!!!!


----------



## CaPisces (Oct 28, 2010)

it normal for a healthy male betta to build a nest even if there isn't a female around. It's not a big deal so don't worry about it. Besides, if you had a female would you have room for the fry once everything was said and done?


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

no that was what i was worried about


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its perfectly normal for a male to nest,regardless of health or whether a female is near.Just let him do it.I do not suggest breeding,as theres tons of work involved.


----------

